# Yao Ming's Girlfriend to play in the WNBA



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2004-03/12/content_1363149.htm

Word.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Among them is Ye Li from Shanghai, who's widely rumored to be the girl-friend of the Houston Rockets star Yao Ming.


It is time to assume Yao. :yes:


----------



## Rick James (Mar 16, 2004)

[Not appropriate]


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder what impact the Chinese will have on the draft?


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> I wonder what impact the Chinese will have on the draft?


I don't know anything about the three players mentioned in the article, but given all the hype over this year's NCAA senior class, I'd be surprised to see any of them drafted in the top 8 to 10.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Is there another link? Anyone know how tall is she?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Suposedly, she's 6'2.


----------

